# Bluebird Fenders Re-work



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 23, 2019)

I’ve been working on a set of fenders for a friend’s Elgin Bluebird.  He located a set of original skylark fenders to work with. To make them accurate for the Bluebird, I had to eliminate the battery/light tray on the front fender, and fill in several holes.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 23, 2019)

Here is the front light/bat tray that needed to be removed


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 23, 2019)

I drilled out the factory spot-welds and trimmed out the flange with an angle grinder...


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 23, 2019)

...and made a new panel from an old fender.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 23, 2019)

Then welded in the panel and ground away the welds as much as possible.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2019)

Sure looks like a lot of work for just a fender.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 25, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> View attachment 937585  Sure looks like a lot of work for just a fender.



..A labor of love


----------



## Sven (Jan 26, 2019)

Looking good! A lot of skill and patience there.


----------



## then8j (Jan 26, 2019)

What type of welding did you do, so that you didn’t blast though the thin metal?


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 26, 2019)

If you paint or rechrome throw an update here. Thanks. Very cool.


----------



## ZE52414 (Jan 26, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> If you paint or rechrome throw an update here. Thanks. Very cool.



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1936-elgin-bluebird-progress.92645/

Check this out. He’s extremely talented.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 26, 2019)

Wow that bluebird post is phenomenal.  So much work there but totally worth it. I would love to see the before and after from that too.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Jan 26, 2019)

then8j said:


> What type of welding did you do, so that you didn’t blast though the thin metal?




Tig


----------



## catfish (Jan 26, 2019)

I wish I knew you were going to do this. I just coverted a pair of Bluebird fenders into Skylark fenders for a bike I'm restoring.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 1, 2019)

The rear fender required the skirt and brace holes to be filled in.  They were tig welded and rough filed into shape.  The owner will do the finish bodywork and paint for this set.


----------

